# Canton Ma police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like the color of this one.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks real sharp! I like the badge .


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't tell for sure, but is this the same blue Brockton uses? It's a great color and looks as good at black and white, but definately more distinctive.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes Jim! it's like Brockton...but not as wicked pissa as Massasoit's Hemi Chargers! Them sukkah's fly like F106's!!!!!!!
Dmack does it again!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not my favorite cruiser layout but an amazing job by Dmackack again!!!!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I can't tell for sure, but is this the same blue Brockton uses? It's a great color and looks as good at black and white, but definately more distinctive.


I think Westwood uses the same color blue. I remember when Canton had the green door seals and cruisers painted like the "pre-Braton" Mets


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thaks guys,gonna do Brockton next.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think Norfolk's are rather sharp looking.


They must be hot as hell if the A/C dies in the summer.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think Norfolk's are rather sharp looking.


That is a good looking cruiser!


----------

